# DRO Speed Function



## joehatz (Mar 9, 2014)

I have just ordered a PM932M-PDF with 3 axis Easson DRO model ES-8A.(from Quality Machine Tools (who else))
I am going to drive down and pick it up (6hrs) as arranging delivery may be awkward for me as I am not around my shop a lot of the time. Sometimes it is hard to pin the delivery down to a certain time.
Any way I need an excuse to see there operation.
I have seen it mentioned that this has a feed rate speed function but have been unable to find any info on it.
*How do you access this function?*
If any one has information it would be appreciated.
I am moving up from my Craftex CT129N Mill as I found it a bit light for machining stainless.
It was fitted with a 2 Axis DRO from the DRO Pro Store (self installed) which is basically the same as the Easson.
With the instructions and video on there site it was no problem to do. This time around I am having it done before I pick the Mill up (getting lazy)
After having a DRO can't imagine operating a Mill with out one.
I also have a DRO PRO fitted to my Lathe but not as critical has having one on the mill.
But it does came in handy for of a lot of operations.

Picture of my install on Craftex.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 9, 2014)

I posted a little about it here. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=9885&page=2&p=95985&viewfull=1#post95985

Not sure if all Eassons have this feature but I've had the ES-8 & now have the ES-12, both have it but the speed is only displayed in mm/min.

The speed feature works for all axes. Press & hold the axis button (X,Y,Z,U), on the ES-8 the speed will be displayed on the right, on the ES-12 the speed will be displayed on the bottom of all the axes. 

Keep in mind when in the speed mode, none of the other DRO functions will work, like you can't zero, set parameters, etc. You have to exit the speed mode to change anything by pressing clear (CE).









(Moved to Metrology)


----------



## joehatz (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks that's the info I was looking for.
I could not find it mentioned in any of the Easson write ups.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 9, 2014)

No problem, yeah I never heard about the feature either until I saw it in the Easson manuals.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 27, 2019)

Rather than start a new thread ....since this has been addressed here ....how useful is this function for milling?


----------



## mksj (Jan 27, 2019)

I had it on my Acu-Rite Vue DRO, Easson 12  and my current EL700 and found it useful.  The feed rate is indicated all the time in these graphical displays. Often when milling you are looking at RPM and feed rates, so it gives one a quick view of this information.  On manual milling it  gives you an idea of how fast to crank the handle and to keep it steady. If you have power feeds, you can calibrate them to convert the dial setting to feed rate. So, nice to have but not a must have. If you are looking to get the 3 axis ES-8A, you might switch it out for the Easson 12B (which is similarly priced) which has this function along with a graphical interface for many of the functions. Very nice for mills.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks.  It does seem like a very useful function and one that separates the DRO's you mention form the cheaper alternatives.  At least I have not found it on those.  Looks like the Easson 8 also has it according to the post on this thread.   Out of the three DRO's you mention ...did you prefer one over the other?  Also, do any of these also provide a calculator function for feeds and speeds?  That would seem to be a natural for the calculator.


----------



## P. Waller (Jan 28, 2019)

Every DRO that I have ever used displays the feed rate in some way, IPM, MPM on mills and IPR and MMPR on lathes, old Bridgeport lathes appear to sometimes use a percentage of the maximum feed rate yet displays the feed in IPR when running , I suspect that this is easily changed in the software.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks P.  What DRO's have you had?  I have posted this question to several sellers of various Chinese DRO's ....and the response I have received is that when considering the Chinese DRO, the Easson is the only one that does show this.


----------



## P. Waller (Jan 28, 2019)

Bridgeport CNC controls Accurite manual DRO's, Haas/Fanuc controls, Fadal/Fanuc controls.
I have no experience with low cost DRO's or controls.

I have found the Accurite manual DROs  to be bullet proof and have features that you probably haven't even thought of yet.


----------



## Headrc (Jan 28, 2019)

Ok ...thanks P.  Yes I am sure regarding those higher end DRO's.  But I will be putting this on a Central Machinery (Rhong Fu ) Mill Drill, not a Bridgeport or anything close to that.


----------



## gwade (Jan 28, 2019)

The question has already been answered but attached is a page from the manual (12-B)


----------

